# Jaeger (Essential Modern Orchestra for Kontakt) by Audio Imperia Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 3, 2018)

*Jaeger (Essential Modern Orchestra for Kontakt) by Audio Imperia Review*
By Cory Pelizzari
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/12...rchestra-for-kontakt-by-audio-imperia-review/

*Jaeger by Audio Imperia Review*
Orchestral all-in-one packages have become handy tools for working composers to use, with libraries like Symphobia 2, Albion and Metropolis Ark becoming popular examples. We’ll be having a look at Jaeger from Audio Imperia today to see how it fairs in the all-in-one orchestral package game.

Audio Imperia hasn’t been around for very long, and they’ve mostly provided experimental and cinematic trailer tools up to now, so Jaeger is their first fully fledged orchestral product.

Jaeger ships with a violins, violas, celli and basses section; a trumpet, horn, trombone, and tuben section; an essential set of percussion and a bunch of trailer tools, with a solo female vocalist to top it off. Each section has the vital collection of articulations, with the violins, celli, trumpets, horns and solo vocalist sporting true legato.









Full Review here:
*Jaeger (Essential Modern Orchestra for Kontakt) by Audio Imperia Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/12...rchestra-for-kontakt-by-audio-imperia-review/


----------

